# How to scan WITHOUT Canon's Image Garden



## natlp2 (Jun 18, 2016)

I am running Windows Vista and have a Canon Pixma MG5620. The software that came with it is AWFUL. I feel like I'm being held captive by it. How can I scan something and bypass the Image Garden software?
TIA


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi natlp2, and welcome to TSG.

If you have TWAIN compatible drivers installed for your MG5620, you can use any photo software that can import from a scanner or camera. Windows Photo Gallery, that is available on Windows Vista, is one such program. Here is a YouTube tutorial on using it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I also have a Canon Pixma (MG7120) and I dislike that software too. After I installed it, it took over my desktop and it took a while to figure out how to get it "out of my face". It's still installed but neatly tucked away.  So all I do is use the ScanGear portion of it to scan whatever I need.

Navigate to this file:

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\IJ Scan Utility\SCANUTILITY.exe"

But, assuming your OS is 32-bit the path with be slightly different for you:

"C:\Program Files\Canon\IJ Scan Utility\SCANUTILITY.exe"

Double-clicking that file will launch the Canon IJ Scan Utility where I select ScanGear.

You can right-clight the SCANUTILITY.exe file and create a shortcut for it on your desktop or pin it to your start menu for easy access.

When you scan it automatically saves it in your Documents folder as a .jpg with a name like "IMG_20160612_0002.jpg" with the 20160612 being the date and the 0002 being the number of documents scanned that day so this was the second one I scanned on June 12, 2016. Then you can easily open them, rename them and save them wherever you want.


----------



## natlp2 (Jun 18, 2016)

cwwozniak said:


> Hi natlp2, and welcome to TSG.
> 
> If you have TWAIN compatible drivers installed for your MG5620, you can use any photo software that can import from a scanner or camera. Windows Photo Gallery, that is available on Windows Vista, is one such program. Here is a YouTube tutorial on using it.


THank you. I'm not sure if i have the drivers installed. How do i know? I will watch the video


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If you have Windows 7 or higher click on start and on search enter "scan" and select "windows scan and fax". Once open on the very top left corner click on "new scan" and follow on screen instructions.

Update: Sorry I missed you had Vista but believe should be the same as mentioned.


----------



## natlp2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Cookiegal said:


> I also have a Canon Pixma (MG7120) and I dislike that software too. After I installed it, it took over my desktop and it took a while to figure out how to get it "out of my face". It's still installed but neatly tucked away.  So all I do is use the ScanGear portion of it to scan whatever I need.
> 
> Navigate to this file:
> 
> ...


Thank you! Can you please be more specific on how to access the file name to create a shortcut?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

In your start menu click on "Computer" then select "Local Disk (C:) then open the folders "Program Files" - "Canon" and "IJ Scan Utility". In the "IJ Scan Utility" folder you will see the file "SCANUTILITY.exe" (although you may not see the .exe file extension if you have them hidden). Right click that file and select "Send to" then "Desktop (Create Shortcut)" and then you'll have a shortcut to it on your desktop that will open the scanner when you want to use it without the Image Garden software.


----------



## natlp2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Cookiegal said:


> In your start menu click on "Computer" then select "Local Disk (C:) then open the folders "Program Files" - "Canon" and "IJ Scan Utility". In the "IJ Scan Utility" folder you will see the file "SCANUTILITY.exe" (although you may not see the .exe file extension if you have them hidden). Right click that file and select "Send to" then "Desktop (Create Shortcut)" and then you'll have a shortcut to it on your desktop that will open the scanner when you want to use it without the Image Garden software.


Thank you. Followed your instructions up until "Canon" but then only options are "My Printer" and "Easy-Webprint EX" and I can't find IJ Scan Utility in either of those.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Then you need to install the ScanGear scanner driver from your CD that came with the printer.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you tried post #5.
You don't need to use Image Garden at all. Just turn on your printer and follow on screen instructions.
I have a Pixma MG5422 printer.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

My method doesn't use Image Garden either.


----------

